# Rubber seal included with oil filter



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

should be to replace rubber seal on cannister!
a lot of hassle to replace though 
I used to just save them


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

They replace the one on the filter housing cap. I replace it every oil change since it takes a minute to do. I've not had one escape yet in the 2 oil changes I've done so far.


----------

